# Seminar at CFO -Please read this..



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

Read this and make up your own mind.. This was for a Tourist Visa only.

It started on the Monday AM when we got to the CFO office at 6am to find over a hundred people waiting already. By 7 am the sun was up and there is no cover and standing room only outside the building. After finaly allowed in Liezl began her interview with my mothers maiden name. She has been dead for 20 years. Then my educational qualifications. I have been retired 7 years. My address in the UK Where I worked, etc.

We paid the 400peso fee and then interrigated for 2 hours on how does she know I love her, how does she know she loves me, why does she want to go away with me, Why is the age difference so great. She is 31 and me 68. etc.

After all this she was then suddenly asked with a request for 6 photos of us together. This was not a pre-requirement stated on the application form except for the phrase that the interviewer could ask you to present anything they think fit. Luckily I had taken a USB stick which pre-empting something like this would happen i chased round to Robinsons, found a photoshop and bribed them to print immediately.

Then I took them back to the Office where the interviewer had gone to lunch. After her lunch she kept my partner waiting until 4.20pm when she declared to her that she was not going to issue the certificate of attendance as Liezel was braking the law by co-habiting with a married man. The attached letter from our Lawyer to the CFO tells you the rest of the story so far.

To IMELDA M. NICOLAS
Secretary Commision on Filipinos Oversea
Citigold Center,
1345 Pres. Quirino Avenue
corner Osmeña Highway (South Superhighway)
Manila,

Philippines 1007 Date March 13th 2013

Dear Secretary Nicolas

Re Ms Liezl Mon

My client has asked me to register her complaint to you about the harsh treatment given to her by your Ms Joaing during her visit to your center for your guidance and counselling session. It is my understanding that these sessions are designed to provide support and assistance to those Filipinos going to live abroad with their Spouse or Partner and should not necessarily apply to basic tourism requirements.

I know you are an advocate for women's rights and good governance so could you please assist Ms Mon as her rights are being denied. Ms Mon is of legal age (31) not married, has no desire to emigrate and just wants the ability to go on holiday with the minimum of delays at the airport.

I am hopeful we can resolve this issue amicably without any further inconvenience or cost to my client and without the need for us to file a case to the courts in order to get a resolution..

1. Ms Mon did attend your seminar and completed it with all your requirements. This also included an additional one where she was asked to produce six photos of her and her partner together. She was then kept waiting until 4.20pm that afternoon only to be told that the certificate would not be issued as she was breaking the law by living with a married man. This is not correct please see para 4 below.

2. She left your premises very distressed and explained to me that your Ms Joaing asked many personal questions in an unfriendly manner which had no relationship to someone going on holiday. She felt she was being interrogated and cross examined like a criminal in a very unfriendly manner. Is this how your department functions? From your own web page it states:

The counseling session runs for a minimum of four hours and is meant to provide you with adequate information regarding inter-marriage and migration, the cultural and social realities abroad as well as available support networks for women in distress.

This statement says your providing your clients with information and not the other way round. What does this really have to do with a Filipina living in the Philippines, already in possession of a valid passport just wanting to go on holiday for a week to an Asean country where no visas are required.

I applaud what you are doing for those Filipinas emigrating as they do need to understand what may happen to them when they get to their new country and what to do if they get into trouble but this in my opinion does not apply to a short holiday in an Asean country.

3. I should also add that her partner has been separated for 20 years from his wife in the UK and spent most of that time working here in the Philippines. Here he is a respected member of the community has worked in many countries worldwide so has a good knowledge of the cultures and traditions of the communities he has worked with particularly where safety issues are concerned.

He has also worked for several of our major companies here in the Philippines for many years and is now retired. He has been a member of the Philippines Retirement Association for five years and settled here in Subic with Miss Mon in their own house and is supporting her fully&#8230;

He was prepared to present himself to Ms Joaing so she could interview him and see for herself but she refused. Please tell Ms Joaing that Miss Mon is not breaking any law that I am aware of, Can she inform me please what law is being broken.

4. As an example Miss Mon is not married I therefore fail to see how she is breaking the law. Under the REVISED PENAL CODE OF THE PHILIPPINES - BOOK 2 Section ADULTERY AND CONCUBINAGE Art. 333. Who are guilty of adultery. - States

Adultery is committed by any married woman who shall have sexual intercourse with a man not her husband and by the man who has carnal knowledge of her knowing her to be married, even if the marriage be subsequently declared void.

5. The Philippine Passport Act of 1996. SEC. 2. Statement of Policy. - The people's constitutional right to travel is inviolable. Accordingly, the government has
the duty to issue passport or any travel document to any citizen of the Philippines or individual who complies with the requirement of this Act. The right to travel may be impaired only when national security, public safety, or public health requires. To enhance and protect the unimpaired exercise of this right, only minimum requirements for the application and issuance of passports and other travel documents shall be prescribed. Action on such application and the issuance shall be expedited.

In this act I see no reference for anyone to provide your certificate when applying or renewing. Your failure to issue the certificate could prejudice her Passport renewal process next time and hence you will be in contravention of this act.

6. Similarly, the Constitution of the Philippines Article 3 Bill of rights Section 6. States: The liberty of abode and of changing the same within the limits prescribed by law shall not be impaired except upon lawful order of the court. Neither shall the right to travel be impaired except in the interest of national security, public safety, or public health, as may be provided by law.

and even Presidential decrees have to fall within the scope and boundaries of the constitution as changes or any amendment to, or revision of, this Constitution have to be agreed by the Congress, upon a vote of three-fourths of all its Members; or a constitutional convention.

As any denial of travel or passport renewal will contravene her basic human right, under the HUMAN RIGHTS section of the Constitution Section 17 Ms Mon has asked me to appeal to the Commissioner for human rights to arbitrate in this matter should we not be able to have an amicable settlement. .

I do hope that you can get an early resolution to this problem and as mentioned above without any further inconvenience or cost to my client who has suffered distress and inconvenience already.

Thank you. Atty Segundo E. MaÑgohig

Subject: Issuance of Guidance and Counseling certificate
To: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
Date: Monday, March 18, 2013, 1:32 AM
Dear Ms. Mon,

Warmest greetings from CFO!

We refer to your e-mail of 13 March 2013, concerning your attendance at the Guidance and Counseling program (GCP) of the Commission on Filipinos Overseas.

I am Ivy D. Miravalles, Officer-in-Charge of the Migration Integration and Education Division (MIED) of the CFO's frontline services. CFO Secretary Imelda Nicolas instructed me to e-mail you, find out more about the issues you brought up in your email and extend any possible assistance to you with regards to CFO's service for Filipino spouses/partners of foreign nationals.

Per our verification with Ms. Judy Oiang and Ms. Lucille Ronda (Guidance coordinators ), you initially attended the country-specific group guidance session. The group session is designed to allow greater interaction and sharing among our counselees who may have common concerns. In the process they are given freedom to ask questions and clarifications about issues raised in the discussion. Eventually the counselor summarizes the participants' input and her own insights/observations during the session.

It was never the intention of the Commission or any of our officers to cause you and the rest of your family stress or unnecessary inconvenience. We like to assure you that the conduct of GCP aims to prepare our clientele to the realities of intermarriage, the cultural differences between partners from different culture and the complex challenges of international travel and migration. We continue to improve our program and train our counselors to ensure that we extend quality service to our clientele.

As a gesture of our regret for any frustration and/or inconvenience we have unintentionally caused you, may I suggest that you contact me or Ms. Ronda directly so that we can help clarify any issues you had with Ms. Oaing or with the GCP. I can be contacted at this e-mail address and telephone number (632) 552-4740 or 552-4769).

We look forward to the completion of a frustration-free Guidance and Counseling Program.

Thank you and kindest regards.


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi

Thank you for this post and I can confirm that the CFO is really a unfriendly place for the filipinos. When my wife got there they asked many personally questions about her and me!!! And what I didn't like that they told her your future husband is too young (I'm 32) and he will sale you for prostitution!!! It's ok if give some advice but don't scare people.
Finally she said, sorry I can't give the CFO sticker!!!

After a few days she went back because her visa was granted and showed it to CFO office. After a long discussion and showing them pictures about is she got it!! We were very happy!!!

For me the CFO office is a bullshit, they like to make money and destroy the dreams of many Filipinos!!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeez guys you and your partners went through a rough deal, isn't there any one to complain to about the attitude of this women, maybe something can be done about it? And all this hassle just so you could travel, its a sad and upsetting story. 
Allansarh how has this story ended now im intrigued.

Louiseb


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

The original seminar used to be run by the nuns before it became the CFO...it was supposed to be an education day for would be migrants or OFW workers to warn them about what to expect abroad....the nuns were known for their interrogation style interviews....so you know what the rumour circulating among expats here???


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

Because of no satisfactory action from the CFO after the girls Solicitor contacted them the girl and the Foreigner have filed a case against the CFO and the interviewer.

This is the first time to my knowlege that the CFO has had a case filed against it. Lets all pray that they win this case and change the attitude of the CFO towards us that wish to travel overseas.

The letter below is from the girl who was interviewed and denied a visa by the CFO. At this stage she still has not been allowed to leave the Philippines..

The sad thing is that they were only going on a one week vacation to Thailand because a Filippina does not require a visa to travel there. The did not want to take a chance at the airport on being denied traveling...

To: CFO Office
Ivy miravalles <[email protected]>

Dear Ms Miravalles

Please see the attached letter, that as a result of my distress and bewilderment over what happened, I have had to ask my lawyer to intervene. It was sent to Secretary Nicolas by courier recently,. Whilst appreciating the need for Filipinos going abroad to understand the perils that could await them, I am 31 years old, already have a pasport and just want to go on a fortnights holidayto Thailand.. As my lawyer pointed out, if I was travelling alone,under the Constitution of the Philippines, the Passport act of 1996, and my Human rights, you would be in violation of all should your non issuance of the certificate cause me difficultiesleaving the country. My lawyer also wants to know what law I have breached,something my interviewer suggested I was. He can find no reference in the Revised Penal Code ofthe Philippines what law I was breaking.

Finally my partner did ask your guard at 2pm and again at 4pm to speak to Ms Ronda and he said she was busy interviewing. My partner also offered to be interviewed himself so you could judge for yourself but this was turned down.

I have fully complied with all your requirements, I have even furnished you with 6 photos of us together which was requested at a very late stage. Luckily I had additional documents on a USB stick so was able to provide. Even this was not enough by your interviewer who I considered to be unfriendly unhelpful. She kept there all day only to be refused the certificate at 4.20pm in the afternoon.

As my Lawyer has pointed out all I require is the certificate so I do not have problems with immigration. Please do not inconvenience me further, If you require anything else from me I can courier down . Also if you can send me the certificate by email or courier hopefully we can put this unfortunate issue to rest.

Thank you, Leizl Mon.


----------



## Romulus (Jan 19, 2013)

Interesting read. I guess the only sticking point is the age difference. It's more than a generation difference.......not really appropriate in Western countries.


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

The age difference is a point but as we know age should not be a reason for discrimination. cheers


----------



## amie27 (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you really need CFO going to thailand? I thought its only a requirement for migrants or if ur gonna stay on a particular country long? So, is it bec u are travelling with a foreign that you have to get CFO? (Confused)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

Something is not right here....if you guys are not married and the lady is travelling under her own name in passport there is NO NEED FOR A CFO...if travelling to an Asean country as a tourist...

Maybe Hong Kong might ask for a statement of financial responsibility or something like that...

Just maybe the keywords are 68.....31.....Thailand...


----------



## amie27 (Apr 4, 2013)

dunan said:


> Something is not right here....if you guys are not married and the lady is travelling under her own name in passport there is NO NEED FOR A CFO...if travelling to an Asean country as a tourist...
> 
> Maybe Hong Kong might ask for a statement of financial responsibility or something like that...
> 
> Just maybe the keywords are 68.....31.....Thailand...


Well, she is 31yrs, just confused why they have to go through all these when they were just going for a holiday in thailand. They have separate flight tickets and u dont need a visa to go to thailand from ph. I went to hongkong with my hubby which was then just my bf and no questions asked at the airport.. Just presented our tickets and passport and that's it. They didnt ask what my relationship is with him nor his status if single or what.. So juz really confused why she has to get a CFO.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

amie27 said:


> Do you really need CFO going to thailand? I thought its only a requirement for migrants or if ur gonna stay on a particular country long? So, is it bec u are travelling with a foreign that you have to get CFO? (Confused)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


When I went to the CFO office for my seminar early this year, I met a co-attendee, a Filipina in her 50s with an American partner. She had just come from the DFA (Dept of Foreign Affairs) office. They required her to attend the seminar as a pre-requisite to her passport application. Apparently, it is now also a requirement for first-time passport applicants who intend to travel overseas with partners who are foreign nationals.


----------



## amie27 (Apr 4, 2013)

Marianina said:


> When I went to the CFO office for my seminar early this year, I met a co-attendee, a Filipina in her 50s with an American partner. She had just come from the DFA (Dept of Foreign Affairs) office. They required her to attend the seminar as a pre-requisite to her passport application. Apparently, it is now also a requirement for first-time passport applicants who intend to travel overseas with partners who are foreign nationals.


It is a requirement if you intend to use ur foreign national husband's lastname, which is what i did when i changed my lastname to my husbands.. But on her case, they said partners so i was thinking they were not married yet.. Anyway, maybe that was the case.. I dont know for first time applicants that they require that.. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------

